# Spam 7-layer dip



## Constance (Aug 12, 2005)

This is a good "cupboard recipe" for when friends drop in and you want to serve a quick snack.

SPAM™ Seven Layer Dip

Ingredients
- 1 can SPAM® luncheon meat (12-ounce), diced
- 1 package taco seasoning (1.25-ounce)
- 1 can refried beans (15-ounce)
- 1/2 can black beans (15-ounce), drained and rinsed
- 2 cups shredded Cheddar & Monterey Jack cheeses
- 1/2 cup sour cream
- 1/2 cup chopped green onions
- 1 can sliced ripe olives (2.25-ounce)
- Salsa
- Tortilla chips

  Directions
Heat oven to 350ºF. In large skillet, sauté SPAM® until lightly browned.
Add taco seasoning as package directs. Meanwhile, spread refried beans in the bottom of 12-inch pizza pan.
Layer SPAM®, black beans and cheese in pan. Bake 20 to 25 minutes or until hot and cheese is melted.
Drizzle sour cream over the top and sprinkle with green onions and sliced ripe olives.
Serve with salsa and tortilla chips, for dipping. Serves 10-12.


----------



## htc (Aug 12, 2005)

I love spam! Will have to try this out. I'm sure Wasabi will chime in soon on anything spam related.


----------



## Dove (Aug 12, 2005)

We have always liked Spam..In the early days of DH's Military Service we ate a lot of it...and Rabbit..Squirrel..Venison..and fish (Flounder)


----------



## MJ (Aug 24, 2005)

Constance said:
			
		

> This is a good "cupboard recipe" for when friends drop in and you want to serve a quick snack.
> 
> SPAM™ Seven Layer Dip
> 
> ...


How did I miss this one? Spam rocks! Thank you Constance, I will be making this very soon


----------

